

Ask HN: Applying to jobs for after graduation, any advice? - Shankem

I've recently started looking for a job to begin after I graduate university (with a computer science degree), and I thought it would be best to start early. I spent the previous year working in an internship position, and I will graduate at the end of April (about 6 months). I expect that most companies that put up job postings are looking for someone now though. While there are a few larger companies that hire students in advance (like Microsoft and Google), I wonder if I'm wasting my time by applying for jobs now. I've also been somewhat picky in the job that I want, I feel that I'd rather work somewhere that I can grow in an area I'm interested in, rather than just get a job for the sake of earning money.<p>I believe getting work doing something I enjoy, and growing through work experience would be optimal for my future, but I've even thought of attempting freelance work just to ensure I'm doing what I want to do after I graduate (which I haven't even really narrowed down yet, more so I know what I don't want to do). I wonder if I would be better off just getting a job anywhere I can, but worry that it will not lead me down a path I would be happy with. Perhaps I'm naive thinking that I can get everything I want after finishing University, but at the same time I feel that it's an achievable goal and I'd like to set myself up as best as possible to grow. I'm not opposed to moving pretty much anywhere in North America, and am not too concerned about my salary either (within reason).<p>Any advice for me, HN?
======
duiker101
I speak as a person that has never stepped in an university as a student.
Don't put your expectations too high. I know you studied a lot and everything
but to land the job you want, whatever is Google or else you must prove that
you deserve it, nobody will hire you(at conditions that will make that the job
you want) just because you are out of the university. If your curriculum is
mostly focused on the uni and your internship, you will find that in finding a
job, even just for the sake of the money, you will have a lot of concurrency.

I believe that the best way to get a good job is having something to show off,
side projects are great at this, you should defiantly at least one or two. How
you spend your free time tells a lot of you to the interviewer, and showing
you have a huge passion for the job will open doors that might be closed to
people better than you but that have a closed mind.

